

Which PHP Framework? - sangguine

Hi. I am wondering what the best PHP framework is. I googled and found a few: CakePHP, Symfony and Zend. Which PHP framework do you use or like? Or, should I even bother implementing PHP framework at all?
======
aaroneous
Yes you should bother. Two recommendations: <http://codeigniter.com> and
<http://cakephp.org>

